# how do I treat them?



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I got today some paphs from a friend. They are in very good condition, but he forgot to putthe roots in a bag or something and there is dirt all over the leaves, even in the axils.

How do I remove the dirt from in between the leaves and if there is a posiblity of damaging them with that (they could be split open in two or get severe cuts!!?), what could I do to make it "inactive" without removing it?

I have tapped and wipped most of the dirt off (it is dry thankfully), but there is some dirt in the top leaves and some in the inside of the bases of the sideleaves... 

Any advice would be aprreciated!


----------



## keithrs (Mar 2, 2012)

Wash them with water.... Let dry.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought about washing with water, but I am so afraid of rott if not dried well... I will give them a try then... thanks! 

The dirt is already removed from the leaf's surface (ok, that was the easiest part), but it is the one inside the leaf axils that I am afraid of... 

here are a couple of photos to see what I am talking about...


----------



## vinhpicohp (Mar 2, 2012)

I normally put them into a bucket of fresh water for 10 minutes and easily clean, dry


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks vinhpicohp. Good idea too. I was thinking of using water pressure to remove dirt... Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2012)

I wouldn't wory much about some dirt in the axils.

Many of my paphs are under baskets of other stuff, and a lot of dirt/debris rains down on them from above.

I'm always shaking out, flushing out, blowing out dirt from the axils of my plants, and they don't seem to have any problems with this.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree. After all they grow on the side of mountains and in forests!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmmm..... I see....Thank you!!


----------

